# Only use blush in hollows of cheeks and not on the apple for round face?



## jackie100 (Feb 22, 2009)

I want to make my round face as oval looking as possible. 
I used to just contour in the hollow of the face and use a blush on cheeks and highlighter on the top part of the cheek. 

I was surfing specktra though and reading old topics about contouring and I came across this: 

This is a diagram of how to contour a round face so that it looks more oval : 





yellow= highlighter 
green=blush
brown = contour shadow

So according this diagram you aren't supposed to put blush on the apples of your face if you want to make it look more oval because I guess the pinkness would emphasize the roundness, but instead blush is placed in the hollow of the cheeks (where one would usually place contour shadow) and the contour shadow is placed below that... Is that right? Does that work? I tried it but I think it looks funny on me. Is this really the way to contour to make a round shaped face appear more oval?

I think it could look natural if contour shadow was placed in the hollows of your cheeks but below that? wouldn't that look kinda obvious like you have brown stuff smeared on your face? I realize that the contour powder is supposed to simulate a "shadow" of sorts but applying it underneath the hollow seems a bit odd.


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Feb 23, 2009)

I am curious about this too.  I've seen a variety of ways to contour and blush a round face, many of which are all flattering... but it would definitely help to have a guide or something to help us rounder-faced women.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 24, 2009)

I've seen this being discussed on another forum and the girl said that for her round face, she applies blush underneath her cheek bones because it helps it not look as round.


----------



## concertina (Feb 25, 2009)

I am not a blush girl much at all...but when I do wear it, I put blush *only* in the 'hollows' and a highlighter (like Lightscapade MSF) on my cheekbones. Seems to help me.


----------



## rachybloom (Feb 25, 2009)

I actually am wondering about this too. I have a really heart shaped face so my cheek can look a little round.

I've heard from various sources that round faces should try putting blush higher up on the cheekbones then swoop down and put the blush LIGHTLY on the apples (so the most color is on the higher part of the cheek and the lightest is on the apples.. kind of like how they placed blush in the 80's but obv. more blended and not harsh?)


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 25, 2009)

To me, the diagram looks like the blush is placed on the cheekbone, not the hollows. The 'contour shadow' is what's placed in the hollow and the jaw.

I do as rachybloom suggested. Apply blush to the cheekbones, and add a teeny bit, LIGHTLY to the apple. Then of course contouring in the hollow. You can switch it up however you like of course. On nights when I'm going out I do in fact like to apply blush NEAR the hollow and blend upwards and back, toward the temple.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah you could apply in the hollow of the cheek just be careful not to go too far forward or it can resemble a racing stripe. There is another way which is pretty universal and works on most face shapes and kinda looks like a lazy J. 

It's difficult to write out but here goes...

First up smile so you can see your apples, start your brush below the apple near your nose (not too close to the nose) and then using the tip of the brush sweep allong the bottom half of the apple and up to the hollow. Apply more pressure as you sweep over the bottom of the apple to get the brush spread the colour wider over the bottom half of the apple and then lighten pressure again as you go up the cheek. It's kinda like doing the Nike tick on your cheek and then apply a highlight to the top of the apple.

Just a suggestion OTH


----------



## purplkaret (Feb 25, 2009)

i wear blush everyday and i also hav a rounder face. i'm nc30-35 for reference

i dont really like putting blush in the hollows cuz i think it draws attention to the wrong part of ur face.. i do this instead:

use a natural brownish blush in the hollows of my cheeks (such as mac blunt blush or sculpt from the pro line) in a very light line from my ear to about rite under the center of the "apple" then i try to blend it downward toward my jaw.

then i apply a lighter blush by lightly sweeping the blush brush once in the blush, then tapping it on only the apple of the cheek for concentrated color and blending it outward toward my ear. my go-to is harmony. i also like don't be shy from barbie for a pink or fun and games for a coral tone. the best shade was orgasm from nars but i lost it on a trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i find that when i use shades that are a little darker it becomes a bit overbearing of the cheek.

if i use highlighter, i again just sweep my brush in it once and lightly sweep it rite above the apple. 

i find that by doing this it makes me look like i actually hav a cheek and it's cool for everyday. i like to apply more on nights out and such.

hope that helps!


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 25, 2009)

Honestly, I think blush in the hollows of the cheek looks unnatural. And by blush I mean more pigmented, saturated mid pinks/peaches etc and not a highlighter or contour shade. 

Nobody really blushes there. If you want a natural look, concentrate the blush on the cheekbones and apples of the cheek.

I usually start on my cheekbones and sweep towards the hairline and bring a little onto the apples as well.

The only thing I'd use under my cheekbones is contouring powder or bronzer.


----------

